
CVE-2019-11477 TCP: Make sack processing more robust - jgrahamc
https://lore.kernel.org/netdev/20190617170354.37770-1-edumazet@google.com/T/
======
ctime
[https://github.com/Netflix/security-
bulletins/blob/master/ad...](https://github.com/Netflix/security-
bulletins/blob/master/advisories/third-party/2019-001.md)

Hold on to your butts

